# Movies that are widely regarded as crap that you still enjoy personally



## sakeido (Nov 1, 2007)

I am sure we all like a few movies like this - movies you absolutely love, but when you show them to your friends, they hate them, or the critics revile them, or they are commonly accused of killing the stars' careers, or so on. But they have some quality to them that seems to appeal to you and you alone. 

So let's talk about them! 

A few of mine:
Excalibur - an old movie about King Arthur's life, among (too many) other things. I love it and have watched it countless times, it was one of the reasons I bought a HD-DVD player, but only me and my dad like it. Everybody else thinks it is boring, nonsensical, and pointless. 

Daredevil - I thought it was an entertaining superhero movie. Critics hate it and a lot of people point it out as the moment when Ben Affleck's career started going downhill.

Casshern - another boring, nonsensical, and somewhat pointless movie. It is also overlong, but a special effects spectacular and stylistic knockout. I would think that Naren would know what this movie is about, and has maybe even seen it. It was a Japanese-only release until recently, but the region 1 DVD cut 20 minutes of material from the movie but apparently did not make it any more coherent.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 1, 2007)

I thought EVent Horizon was epicly badass, cause it reminded me a lot of DOOM. However, the average rating for it on imdb was like, a 5.5 or so.


----------



## lailer75 (Nov 1, 2007)

almost every movie i love critics hate. fuk `em


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I thought EVent Horizon was epicly badass, cause it reminded me a lot of DOOM. However, the average rating for it on imdb was like, a 5.5 or so.



'Event Horizon' is one of my favourite films of all time! 

I thought 'The Village' was entertaining, although everyone else I've spoken to seems to hate it.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 1, 2007)

Event Horizon is awesome.

Vanishing Point, both of them although I prefer the made for TV remake.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 1, 2007)

Old hammer horror movies. 
I collect them and like them almost as much as my guitars.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 1, 2007)

I never thought that either Excalibur, nor Casshern, were widely regarded as crap... ? In fact, Excalibur has a rating of 7.4 on imdb.com and a score of 86% on rottentomatoes... If anything, it's widely regarded as a good film. Casshern doesn't score as high, but still far from crap in the eyes of majority of online critics and users.

Ok, but slightly more on topic, I do have a soft spot for some gloriously bad B-movies. Jason X is a film I find hilarious, for example. It's crap, but it's enjoyable crap.

Oh, and I really enjoyed The Transporter.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 1, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> I never thought that either Excalibur, nor Casshern, were widely regarded as crap... ? In fact, Excalibur has a rating of 7.4 on imdb.com and a score of 86% on rottentomatoes... If anything, it's widely regarded as a good film.



I think it only scores so highly because of the copious amount of hot naked 80s women in it. Like, it has a nude scene about 5 minutes into the movie, which is enough to boost any reviewer's score by at least half a star.


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2007)

i actually LOVED The Village. i also own The Villian on DVD... it's an early Schwarzenegger movie where he plays a cowboy opposite Kirk Douglas. very Wile E. Coyote and roadrunner 



sakeido said:


> ...which is enough to boost any reviewer's score...



uh, yeah... it's going to boost their score...


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 1, 2007)

I loved the Village too, and all his other movies (though I haven't seen his new one yet).


----------



## Ojinomoto (Nov 1, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Casshern - another boring, nonsensical, and somewhat pointless movie. It is also overlong, but a special effects spectacular and stylistic knockout. I would think that Naren would know what this movie is about, and has maybe even seen it. It was a Japanese-only release until recently, but the region 1 DVD cut 20 minutes of material from the movie but apparently did not make it any more coherent.





 Boring!? WTF? I thought that movie was badass! Why did they cut the movie 20 minutes?

My favorite(s) is the Matrix Trilogy. I loved all of them. Everybody says that the first was good and the rest were crap, but I've yet to hear a good explanation why.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 1, 2007)

'Vampyres: Daughters of Dracula'. So much better than most modern vampire flicks, plus Anulka Dziubinska = yummy.


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2007)

Vampyres (1974)

_lesbian_ vampires? wooo, i've got GAS!




















































...no wait, the other thing... right... WOOD!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, that's the one I was talking about! It's actually a really good film.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 1, 2007)

Bad comedies of all types:

Uncle Buck/Great Outdoors ( Learn the recipe for hot dogs!)

The Fifth Element

Any Evil Dead movie

Little Nicky (Rodney Dangerfield, Harvey Keitel in the same movie?)


----------



## jufob (Nov 1, 2007)

Battlefield Earth; critics hated it because savage humans overcame a race of brutal and arrogant high-tech alien invaders and captured John Travolta?


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2007)

PCU.


----------



## furyinternal (Nov 1, 2007)

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure (Be excellent to eachother! )

Hulk (liked it better than the first Spidey, yah yah shoot me )


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 1, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Bad comedies of all types:
> 
> Uncle Buck/Great Outdoors ( Learn the recipe for hot dogs!)
> 
> ...



Again, are those movies widely regarded as crap though?  

I know the first Evil Dead is considered a classic of the genre, the sequels less so, but still far from regarded as crap. And The Fifth Element is brilliant, who the hell thinks it's crap?

Come on guys, this thread is about *crap* films, isn't it? Not good ones.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Nov 1, 2007)

"almost every movie i love critics hate. fuk `em"

+1


----------



## sakeido (Nov 1, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Come on guys, this thread is about *crap* films, isn't it? Not good ones.



Its pretty subjective to label a movie as crap. For instance, only me and three of my friends enjoyed any of the Evil Dead movies - the rest didn't get it and thought it sucked and asked why we couldn't watch Dawn of the Dead instead.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 1, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Its pretty subjective to label a movie as crap. For instance, only me and three of my friends enjoyed any of the Evil Dead movies - the rest didn't get it and thought it sucked and asked why we couldn't watch Dawn of the Dead instead.



Two words, Bruce Campbell


----------



## playstopause (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Naren (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a lot of films that fit that criteria, but most of them are cult films or underground horror films. I tend to be a huge horror fan.



sakeido said:


> Casshern - another boring, nonsensical, and somewhat pointless movie. It is also overlong, but a special effects spectacular and stylistic knockout. I would think that Naren would know what this movie is about, and has maybe even seen it. It was a Japanese-only release until recently, but the region 1 DVD cut 20 minutes of material from the movie but apparently did not make it any more coherent.



Yeah, I saw that about 3 years ago when it first came out. I thought it was a very unique idea and, while it wasn't one of the better films out there, I thoroughly enjoyed it. The coolest part in the whole movie is near the middle when he first has that suit on and just massacres all those robots in the city with this rock music playing while he does. It did have a lot of boring parts and the ending was especially nonsensical, but the special effects were amazing and it did some things really good.

EDIT: I just found it. THIS is, by far, the coolest scene in the whole movie and I think it is alone a good reason to watch it:



And, of course, the film features one of my favorite Utada Hikaru songs, Dareka no Negai ga kanau koro:

The song is just so sad... I felt chills come over my body when the credits rolled on Casshern, even though the film itself wasn't particularly special -- because of this song.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 1, 2007)

End of Evangelion. Some people love it, others hate it. I happen to love it.

This scene is so great!

Troll 2. The BEST worst movie ever. As a rule, you must have at least 3 other people with you when watching it, followed by obligatory good times.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 2, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Its pretty subjective to label a movie as crap. For instance, only me and three of my friends enjoyed any of the Evil Dead movies - the rest didn't get it and thought it sucked and asked why we couldn't watch Dawn of the Dead instead.



Well, "Crap" in and of itself is subjective, but "Widely regarded as..." is a different thing entirely, because it's relatively easy to quantify with resources such as imdb.com exactly what popular opinion is on the films; what exactly it is widely regarded as.

So, some of your friends didn't like the Evil Dead, that hardly translates to a wide regard of the film now does it? For example, I know quite a few people who thought Gladiator was terrible, and sure, that's subjective to their tastes, but the wide held regard doesn't reflect that. 

If we want to be serious about this thread, then we should really take "Widely regarded" a bit more literally, and not go on what a handfull of people have said (Such as some of your friends), because if you look at some internet message boards, there's a vast amount of people who think that The Godfather is a piece of junk. Would The Godfather qualify for this thread becuase of such goons? I'd hope not.

Either way, this is an interesting discussion. 

More on topic, one of my favorite no-brainer action movies ever is Demolition Man (1993)


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 2, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> More on topic, one of my favorite no-brainer action movies ever is Demolition Man (1993)



I remember that! Virtual Sex FTW, lol!


----------



## NemesisTheory (Nov 2, 2007)

Its weird that several people mentioned Event Horizon because that was my first thought. I LOVE Event Horizon but for years it seemed everyone hated it. It is probably my favorite sci-fi movie and it can still give me the creeps. Recently it seems like it gained popularity, probably due to it getting a really low price and getting thrown in a lot of bargain bins.


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 2, 2007)

Porkies


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 2, 2007)

These are the places to find 'good' movies.

It's a Bad, Bad, Bad, Bad Movie

Bad Movie Planet - B-movies, cult films, crap cinema!

Stomp Tokyo - Illuminating The Dark Heart Of Video


----------



## Carrion (Nov 2, 2007)

Wait... People think the Evil Dead series sucked? That series was hilarious, Bruce is awesome.


----------



## MatthewK (Nov 4, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> I thought 'The Village' was entertaining, although everyone else I've spoken to seems to hate it.



The Village is one of my favorite movies! Mostly because of the beautiful score by James Newton Howard.

I recently saw Troll 2 which is somewhat legendary in the realm of "so bad it's good" movies. It definitely deserves it's status.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 4, 2007)

Alien vs Predator. I love that movie, the only other people I know that like it are my kids.


----------



## Rodney Dangerfield (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd have to say... Back to School!

Go out and rent it. I could use a few bucks.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 4, 2007)

'Mating Habits of the Earthbound Human'

Fucking hilarious film!


----------



## MatthewK (Nov 4, 2007)

Just remembered: Leprechaun 3 and Jason X


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 4, 2007)

Not really regarded as crap, but for some reason my brother and I are the only people I know in my age group that enjoy the Marx Brothers movies. Also, I'm a big action/kung-fu movie buff and am recently getting into westerns and it seems the crappier/cornier/more predictable the movie of this kind the more i like it  .


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 5, 2007)

Carrie 2 wasn't an outstanding piece of celluloid, but it was definitely better than most people made it out to be...


----------



## amonb (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm a sucker for both the first Resident Evil and SWAT with Farrell. Who can explain these things


----------



## XEN (Nov 5, 2007)

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure and Bogus Journey rule!
I guess I have a thing for ridiculous comedies like Dodgeball, Zoolander, and Old School. Sometimes I just need to hear Rip Torn say, "It's like watching a bunch of retards trying to hump a doorknob!" It helps me get through my day! lol

I think I actually enjoy a movie more if it doesn't take itself seriously than if it takes itself too seriously and can't add up to its hype.

Case in point: The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai across the 8th Dimension
I like some really crappy movies sometimes! LOL


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 5, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> Alien vs Predator. I love that movie, the only other people I know that like it are my kids.



It wasnt classic, but it was still cool. I love Predator. He's my favorite movie monster. \m/ 

+1 to Demolition Man, too.


----------



## Groff (Nov 5, 2007)

Battlefield Earth was a cool movie. Most people hated it and I don't know why. Most critics hated the switching between English, and whatever language they were speaking, but I thought It gave it context. Lets see... What else...

The bill and ted movie where they went to hell, that one was hilarious!

Idiocracy - I can throw around quotes from this movie all day and still laugh my ass off. Not a good movie, but it was funny.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 5, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Idiocracy - I can throw around quotes from this movie all day and still laugh my ass off. Not a good movie, but it was funny.




There are people who didnt like that movie? I thought it was fucking glorious!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought Idiocracy was fucking scary as hell. Terrifying... because its basic premise is so true.

And it wasn't a bad movie by any means. Astonishingly original concept.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I thought Idiocracy was fucking scary as hell. Terrifying... because its basic premise is so true.
> 
> And it wasn't a bad movie by any means. Astonishingly original concept.



SisPsyche and EBill give it


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 5, 2007)

I loved Idiocracy.


----------



## the.godfather (Nov 5, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> +1 to Demolition Man, too.



I love that movie, it's just a classic. It's got everything. Sly Stallone, Wesley Snipes, Sandra Bullock. I love the way it's set in 2032 as well, considering we're not that far away from 2032, it's kinda rediculous what they thought the earth would be like at that time. Like floating, self-drive cars! And wtf is with the three sea-shells?  

Great movie.


----------

